# nx kits



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

hey everyone i was readin up in this section to see what kind of nitrous kit for my ga16de and i read that people have had problems with nx wet kits with the fuel delivery im guess. if thats true what other companies would be good to go look at


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

NX kits are fine. The only fuel delivery problems people have are induced by their install work.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

chimmike said:


> NX kits are fine. The only fuel delivery problems people have are induced by their install work.


oh ok then well ima have mine put on by some shop hopefully cause thats not somethin i want to takle. thx for the help


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

With a 95 you might want to consider adding a supplementary fuel pump or replacing the old. At 10 years old, it is not going to flow what it used to brand new.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

well the motor is fresh from a rebuild the whole 9 yards so replacing the fuel pump should be a good thing cause the one on i it i belive is factory. for the fuel to be injected does that line just T off the original fuel line and into some kind of regulator. also does that regulator work off the push of the button or the computers ecu?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i loved my zex. i dont trust anything with only a BUTTON. when you are racing sometimes you hold it a lil TOO long when its in the heat of the moment. i use to also havea NX/zex setup


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

NX doesn't use a button smart guy. it uses a WOT switch and an arming switch.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Skoodles said:


> well the motor is fresh from a rebuild the whole 9 yards so replacing the fuel pump should be a good thing cause the one on i it i belive is factory. for the fuel to be injected does that line just T off the original fuel line and into some kind of regulator. also does that regulator work off the push of the button or the computers ecu?


Unless the stock fuel pump is shot there is no need to replace. You will not max it out on a GA16 nitrous setup....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> NX doesn't use a button smart guy. it uses a WOT switch and an arming switch.



dude, thats not what i saw on fast and furious! haha

seriously though, i thought it did. but i still wouldnt use anything where nitrous is only controlled by the driver


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

well one last question then with the wot switch armed and im runnin it hard is it going to be fine when i shift gears itll be able to cut off and cut back on no problem or is there more to it?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

if you know how to shift, you will be fine, and it will work properly


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> if you know how to shift, you will be fine, and it will work properly


has any one had problems with oem clutches with a nitrous setup i have a new clutch but its an oem so it should be a problem for now right


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

zex nitrious kits are good and safe. i dont know about the rest. i bet its the way its installed. for fuel pump, the stock pump is really good. but if you are going change the pump, a walbro 255lb pump is good if you are going to spray more.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Skoodles said:


> has any one had problems with oem clutches with a nitrous setup i have a new clutch but its an oem so it should be a problem for now right


The stock clutch will give up the ghost with a 55 shot!


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

wes said:


> The stock clutch will give up the ghost with a 55 shot!


wow this project just gets more and more expensive but well like some one told me befor its expensive to go slow.


----------

